# LPG in Lorca.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Another recently opened LPG pump in Lorca: http://www.caravanaslorca.es

don't have co-ordinates but the address is on the web site,

Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't find it on Google Earth either. Will be down that way later in the year and will go and find it if no one else does in the meantime, Alan.

I have emailed asking for co-ordinates.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There's a location map on the website Alan....

http://www.caravanaslorca.es/localizacion.html

Pete


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I saw it Pete but am not sure it's right. I know that Caravanas Lorca were selling PLG las year but the photos on Google Earth are dated 2013 and show it as a construction site which appears to be abandoned. Also the street name in their address does not tally with the map. Co-ordinates to be sure I reckon. Cheers, Alan.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We went looking for this one earlier in the year, but couldn't find it. Then a fellow motorhomer at Totana gave us the co-ords: 01 45 35W; 37 36 43N


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks very much Wug.

That puts it right at where the map on their web site put it too, so that must be it even though it is an unfinished construction site on Google Street View pictures which seem to be from 2013.

The decimal co-ordinates, taken from Google Earth for anyone wanting them are 37.6119N, 1.7597W

Cheers, Alan.



Wug, I should have asked, is the pump accessible for large vehicles do you think?


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We never did find it as we got gas Marfagones. On their website, if you click on the menu "Autogas" on the left there is a picture of a gas tank. If it's theirs then it looks like there's plenty room. Autogas

Graham


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We went first to one in Totana, but their tank was empty. It's west of the large Consum supermarket but on the other side of the road. If you leave the A7 at J 612, SW of Totana and then travel back towards Totana it's at the Opel garage, up the passage between the two buildings on the map - perhaps slightly tight for a huge van. They serve you and you need a euro adaptor. You may have to turn round to mount the filling platform beside the pump. (or not) LPG Totana

Graham


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Wug's coordinates for Caravanas Lorcas are exact. I was there today. For further information, the folk there were very eager to help my travelling companion who had a fridge problem which they fixed with a minimum of fuss despite their lack of English. There is plenty of room around the LPG pump and there is water and emptying facilities available...free to clients.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

TheFlups said:


> Wug's coordinates for Caravanas Lorcas are exact. I was there today. For further information, the folk there were very eager to help my travelling companion who had a fridge problem which they fixed with a minimum of fuss despite their lack of English. There is plenty of room around the LPG pump and there is water and emptying facilities available...free to clients.


You were lucky, we went there a couple of weeks ago and they were out of gas, ended up down at Vera. Mind you lovely drive back to Aguilas through the mountains.


----------

